# state fair goat show



## KINZ (Jul 22, 2012)

The State Fair is coming and I really want to win showmanship. The problem is that no one in my family will help me study body parts.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

What fair?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you have any friends that are in goats to help?


----------



## KINZ (Jul 22, 2012)

I didn't win showmanship but it was because of my doe not cooperating. But on the bright side I won Best in Show. Also I won the costume contest and ended up on the news.This week I have open dairy goat show. Let's hope for another great week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your wins and good luck at your next show!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! To learn the body parts, make flash cards! Take a picture of a goats with the names of the body parts on the picture
covered up. Look at the card, then at the part and look to see if you are right! Once you learn them, say them to your self each time 
you work with your goats. Soon, you will know all the parts. (and most are similar on a lot of the different breeds of animals!)


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Common questions they ask is, "what is another word for the loin" which is the hindsaddle. Or they ask "what is the 3 major meat cuts" which is leg rack loin


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

wildegoats23 said:


> Common questions they ask is, "what is another word for the loin" which is the hindsaddle. Or they ask "what is the 3 major meat cuts" which is leg rack loin


Hindsaddle is from the last rib all the way back to the end of the animal


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes that's what I mean. That's the way I've been asked before. Thank you


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

When I lived in AZ and showed at the fair the ADGA showmanship class was probably one of the most grueling showmanship classes I have been in. I think we were in the ring for about 1 1/2 hours! The judge asked TONS of questions about parts, breed faults (like can an oberhasli buck be black? answer is no), I was even asked where the ADGA office is located. We switched goats and had to pick out a fault that your new goat had, and a fault on another goat in the ring. I also had to identify what breed the goat was that I got in the switch. Of course this was Senior showmanship, if you are new I am assuming you are in Novice. 

Will you be in the showmanship class during the open show? Showing dairy goats you won't be asked any meat goat questions


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

ptgoats45 said:


> When I lived in AZ and showed at the fair the ADGA showmanship class was probably one of the most grueling showmanship classes I have been in. I think we were in the ring for about 1 1/2 hours! The judge asked TONS of questions about parts, breed faults (like can an oberhasli buck be black? answer is no), I was even asked where the ADGA office is located. We switched goats and had to pick out a fault that your new goat had, and a fault on another goat in the ring. I also had to identify what breed the goat was that I got in the switch. Of course this was Senior showmanship, if you are new I am assuming you are in Novice.
> 
> Will you be in the showmanship class during the open show? Showing dairy goats you won't be asked any meat goat questions


I had a showmanship class similar to this at a fair I went to this summer. We were out there for a half hour, it was SUPER SUPER hot. We were switching goats, doing all sorts of crazy stuff. The class was big too. In one of the other showmanship classes that judge was judging, he was putting them into all sorts of crazy patterns. I really liked that judge because he was so thorough and did expect a lot from us. It was fun. Not sure if I would like YOUR showmanship class though! Lol! Sure the goats didn't either! One of the different goats that I showed laid down!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> When I lived in AZ and showed at the fair the ADGA showmanship class was probably one of the most grueling showmanship classes I have been in. I think we were in the ring for about 1 1/2 hours! The judge asked TONS of questions about parts, breed faults (like can an oberhasli buck be black? answer is no), I was even asked where the ADGA office is located. We switched goats and had to pick out a fault that your new goat had, and a fault on another goat in the ring. I also had to identify what breed the goat was that I got in the switch. Of course this was Senior showmanship, if you are new I am assuming you are in Novice.
> 
> Will you be in the showmanship class during the open show? Showing dairy goats you won't be asked any meat goat questions


That's the kind of judge I want to be. I love those judges who asked questions are really thorough. Theres more to showmanship than setting up and leading your goat. Everyone, especially seniors, should be able to do this.


----------



## KINZ (Jul 22, 2012)

I ben showing for a while I'm just get really stressed out on showmanship. Here in Arizona at the State Fair youth show there isn't very many people who show up. when I started in showing goats that's when people how to sell all the goats because they couldn't afford them anymore. I hear about the large showmanship classes and especially the Alpine classes but I've never seen one.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I live in NC but showmanship classes usually have at least 11 people so we have to work hard to get good placings.
Good job on best in show


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

margaret said:


> I live in NC but showmanship classes usually have at least 11 people so we have to work hard to get good placings.
> Good job on best in show


I'm also in NC. I show wethers and breeding does (boers) at the state fair. Both wether and doe showmanship are very competitive. We have 15 per class and usually 3-5 are pulled from each class to go in the drive


----------

